

Tesla Just Did Something Big in the Car World - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-07-20/tesla-just-did-something-big-in-the-car-world

======
dang
The story was discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9904428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9904428).

------
thieving_magpie
No disrespect toward OP but shit do I hate titles like this.

I feel like the media collectively gathered in 2012 and decided they needed to
get more clicks, no matter what. At this meeting someone complainied about a
recent facebook post they read that drove them crazy. It said "I hate all
horses and NO i dont want to talk about it". This individual was driven mad
wondering why someone would hate horses with such passion.

A lightbulb appeared over the gathering. "That's it! We'll use shitpost titles
from now on, nobody will be able to resist". And so it was.

~~~
dang
> shit do I hate titles like this.

We all do.

------
11thEarlOfMar
OP Here.

I chose not to change the title from the original article/URL.

The point that the writer is making is that with this new capability, you can
buy a car that is faster to 60 mph than virtually all commercially available
ICE cars. He felt this is significant because it is one of the last remaining
reasons a buyer may have for purchasing an ICE over an electric car.

In order to buy a faster (in a straight line) car, you'd have to spend more
than US$1,000,000.

Therefore, the writer speculates that ICE engines will be out of production
entirely in 20 years.

There is no mention of this facet of the story in the original TechCrunch
article, so I felt it was sufficiently interesting to post.

